# The Help - Kathryn Stockett



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I saw the tail end of a clip on ET a little while ago about a film they are making, based on this book. I thought it sounded interesting, so I have ordered the book (which hasn't arrived yet!! :smpullhair

Has anyone read it? What did you think?


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

read it...and loved it....highly recommended reading...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm about 3/4 through the book and loving it!!!


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

It was one of the best books I've ever read.


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

The BEST book!!! The problem is, I haven't found book that I really enjoy after reading The Help


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I read it and liked it. Since I grew up very close to Jackson, MS during that era, I can totally relate to many of the things I read. To me it brought back many memories of what it was like growing up in the south in the fifties and sixties. I'm looking forward to seeing the movie.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Wow! Such great reviews! Thanks everyone. I'm looking forward to reading it!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I've also read the book and thoroughly enjoyed it. There were quite a few "laugh till there were tears streaming down my face" moments. 

I do wonder what the African American community thinks of the book. I've read some African Americans thought Uncle Tom's Cabin was racist and condescending. Do they think this book is also?

Have you heard about the lawsuit surrounding the book? Kathryn Stockett's brother's nanny is suing Stockett because of the similiarities between her and the maid Aibileen in the book. The nanny's name is Ablene.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i loved this book , it was amazing , read it and immediately wished there was more . i cried , i laughed out loud great read.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

This book was unbelievable. I'm sure it's wonderful to read, but listening to it was magical. The voices (four different readers) completely jibe with how your imagine the characters really are, which makes this book so compelling I never wanted it to end. The story is gripping, the characters are wonderful, and your allegiance to, and empathy for, certain characters is so natural that finishing the book felt like I should be hugging them each goodbye. Definitely on "My Favorites" list.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

This was the first book I ever listened to on my iPod. I wasn't sure I was going to enjoy listening to a book, this one was 18 hours long, and I thought "how am I ever going to get through this?" I started it on a Saturday morning and got so into it that I never left the house all weekend. I got laundry done, dogs bathed, house cleaned, and didn't mind doing any of it!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I loved this book. Even though I read it I would like to listen to it too. The movie is coming out in August. YAY!! I hope it's as good as the book.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just finished "The Help" last night. I really loved it and look forward to the movie and seeing how it holds up to what I loved reading. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

SOOOOOOOO has anyone read anything since reading The Help that was as good???


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i just started reading " the tender bar " as per sue's recommendation , im in the beginning and the beginning is a bit slow but its getting good and im very interested in whats going to happen .


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

uniquelovdolce said:


> i just started reading " the tender bar " as per sue's recommendation , im in the beginning and the beginning is a bit slow but its getting good and im very interested in whats going to happen .


Please keep us posted.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

:HistericalSmiley:


Chalex said:


> SOOOOOOOO has anyone read anything since reading The Help that was as good???


i'm reading between shades of gray ,very thought provoking and worth reading ..more info www.betweenshadesofgray.com/reviews.php


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

jodublin said:


> :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> i'm reading between shades of gray ,very thought provoking and worth reading ..more info www.betweenshadesofgray.com/reviews.php


Jo - it sounds really interesting. I'm reading the second book of The Hunger Games since I read the first one before I read The Help.


----------

